# The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. HELP!



## Mercaholic75 (Dec 30, 2017)

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffff8381f83948f8, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\122917-25218-01.dmp. Report Id: bb314b0f-7415-4836-a184-f42af30f3f21.

Specs:
Motherboard: 760GMA-P34 (FX)
Ram: 8GB DDR3
CPU: AMD FX-8350
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master TX3
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 1050 Ti
PSU: Kingwin ABT-650MM (650W)
Hard Drive: 1 TB WD Blue

Update I opened the .dmp file.

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 10.0.15063.468 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [C:\Users\KevinLaw\Desktop\122917-25218-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*
Executable search path is: 
Windows 10 Kernel Version 16299 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff802`e008a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff802`e03ebff0
Debug session time: Fri Dec 29 16:05:45.514 2017 (UTC - 8:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.208
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
.....
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, ffff8381f83948f8, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : AuthenticAMD

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: ffff8381f83948f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------

DUMP_CLASS: 1

DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400

BUILD_VERSION_STRING: 10.0.16299.125 (WinBuild.160101.0800)

DUMP_TYPE: 2

BUGCHECK_P1: 0

BUGCHECK_P2: ffff8381f83948f8

BUGCHECK_P3: 0

BUGCHECK_P4: 0

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD

CPU_COUNT: 8

CPU_MHZ: fa0

CPU_VENDOR: AuthenticAMD

CPU_FAMILY: 15

CPU_MODEL: 2

CPU_STEPPING: 0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST: DESKTOP-U9MQ73G

ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME: 12-29-2017 17:14:14.0847

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.15063.468 amd64fre

STACK_TEXT: 
ffffaf0d`de4ed5b0 fffff802`e04bb635 : ffff8381`f79bd040 ffff8381`f83948d0 ffff8381`f504ccb0 ffff8381`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x7b
ffffaf0d`de4edae0 fffff802`e030b348 : ffff8381`f83948d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x2d
ffffaf0d`de4edb10 fffff802`e030be6b : fffff802`e03dcd80 fffff802`e03dcd80 ffff8381`f504ccb0 fffff800`cc643c70 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x48
ffffaf0d`de4edb50 fffff802`e00c6e05 : ffff8381`f504ccb0 ffff8381`f79bd040 fffff800`cc643c00 ffff8381`f504ccb0 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x2b
ffffaf0d`de4edb80 fffff802`e00b2f87 : fffff802`e049e380 00000000`00000080 ffff8381`f50cb040 ffff8381`f79bd040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xf5
ffffaf0d`de4edc10 fffff802`e01f3676 : fffff802`debaf180 ffff8381`f79bd040 fffff802`e00b2f40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x47
ffffaf0d`de4edc60 00000000`00000000 : ffffaf0d`de4ee000 ffffaf0d`de4e8000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16

STACK_COMMAND: kb

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC: 26acd050bd9f055d0a04825d57b9e0e6be9c1a07

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET: e1ca14ad460db17fee32f4b133c79439b72309bb

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD: 30a3e915496deaace47137d5b90c3ecc03746bf6

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

IMAGE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

TARGET_TIME: 2017-12-30T00:05:45.000Z

OSBUILD: 16299

OSSERVICEPACK: 125

SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0

OS_REVISION: 0

SUITE_MASK: 784

PRODUCT_TYPE: 1

OSPLATFORM_TYPE: x64

OSNAME: Windows 10

OSEDITION: Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal

OS_LOCALE:

USER_LCID: 0

OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP: 2017-12-07 13:55:32

BUILDDATESTAMP_STR: 160101.0800

BUILDLAB_STR: WinBuild

BUILDOSVER_STR: 10.0.16299.125

ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME: 5d3

ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:0x124_authenticamd_processor_bus_prv

FAILURE_ID_HASH: {6fd7875b-9a1b-9e09-d6d6-816026a875c8}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: ffff8381f83948f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------

DUMP_CLASS: 1

DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400

BUILD_VERSION_STRING: 10.0.16299.125 (WinBuild.160101.0800)

DUMP_TYPE: 2

BUGCHECK_P1: 0

BUGCHECK_P2: ffff8381f83948f8

BUGCHECK_P3: 0

BUGCHECK_P4: 0

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD

CPU_COUNT: 8

CPU_MHZ: fa0

CPU_VENDOR: AuthenticAMD

CPU_FAMILY: 15

CPU_MODEL: 2

CPU_STEPPING: 0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST: DESKTOP-U9MQ73G

ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME: 12-29-2017 17:16:59.0585

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.15063.468 amd64fre

STACK_TEXT: 
ffffaf0d`de4ed5b0 fffff802`e04bb635 : ffff8381`f79bd040 ffff8381`f83948d0 ffff8381`f504ccb0 ffff8381`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x7b
ffffaf0d`de4edae0 fffff802`e030b348 : ffff8381`f83948d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x2d
ffffaf0d`de4edb10 fffff802`e030be6b : fffff802`e03dcd80 fffff802`e03dcd80 ffff8381`f504ccb0 fffff800`cc643c70 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x48
ffffaf0d`de4edb50 fffff802`e00c6e05 : ffff8381`f504ccb0 ffff8381`f79bd040 fffff800`cc643c00 ffff8381`f504ccb0 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x2b
ffffaf0d`de4edb80 fffff802`e00b2f87 : fffff802`e049e380 00000000`00000080 ffff8381`f50cb040 ffff8381`f79bd040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xf5
ffffaf0d`de4edc10 fffff802`e01f3676 : fffff802`debaf180 ffff8381`f79bd040 fffff802`e00b2f40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x47
ffffaf0d`de4edc60 00000000`00000000 : ffffaf0d`de4ee000 ffffaf0d`de4e8000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16

STACK_COMMAND: kb

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC: 26acd050bd9f055d0a04825d57b9e0e6be9c1a07

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET: e1ca14ad460db17fee32f4b133c79439b72309bb

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD: 30a3e915496deaace47137d5b90c3ecc03746bf6

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

IMAGE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS: 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

TARGET_TIME: 2017-12-30T00:05:45.000Z

OSBUILD: 16299

OSSERVICEPACK: 125

SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0

OS_REVISION: 0

SUITE_MASK: 784

PRODUCT_TYPE: 1

OSPLATFORM_TYPE: x64

OSNAME: Windows 10

OSEDITION: Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal

OS_LOCALE:

USER_LCID: 0

OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP: 2017-12-07 13:55:32

BUILDDATESTAMP_STR: 160101.0800

BUILDLAB_STR: WinBuild

BUILDOSVER_STR: 10.0.16299.125

ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME: 5cf

ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:0x124_authenticamd_processor_bus_prv

FAILURE_ID_HASH: {6fd7875b-9a1b-9e09-d6d6-816026a875c8}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Check for updated chipset drivers for your AMD? Did this occur after a Windows update or anything?


----------



## Mercaholic75 (Dec 30, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Check for updated chipset drivers for your AMD? Did this occur after a Windows update or anything?


It started happening after a windows update yes and I also upgraded my CPU and GPU.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, did you just update those drivers? If so any changes?


----------

